# Goldens in Car Windows



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Jud said:


> Come on! Unless it has been done before....post any photo of your first Golden in a 55 Buick to your 4th Golden in a 2015 Porsche....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about us Europeans that don't have Buicks or the pennies for a Porsche ?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a Plain Jane Altima. Nothing showy or expensive, but I don't need expensive though. 

How about Golden's ON a window?


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I was going to write that Cara had style, then the lyrics of "She's a lady" came to my mind! " She's got style, she got grace... she's a lady" it seems appropriate for your girl! 
I'll try to find a photo of Kid in a car


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

rabernet said:


> How about Golden's ON a window?


Where did you get that? I really like it...


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

kwhit said:


> Where did you get that? I really like it...


I had to order it two times, because I messed up installation on the first one, and I e-mailed the owner, and he actually sent me 2 extra on my second order at no extra charge! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/164077...ome_active_2&ga_search_query=golden+retriever


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Bella in our Altima*

Here's Bella in our Nissan Altima


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra in "her" Jeep Grand Cherokee (2010)








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle in the Mazda 3 (rearview window)


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Taylorsmum said:


> What about us Europeans that don't have Buicks or the pennies for a Porsche ?



Any car will do !!!!!! I drove Cara around in a broken down 1978 BMW that a neighbor just about gave away because it had 180,000 miles


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

rabernet said:


> I have a Plain Jane Altima. Nothing showy or expensive, but I don't need expensive though.
> 
> How about Golden's ON a window?



Love it... and who cares what kind of car....that was my point...a 55 chevy to a 15 Porsche...it is all about 'our kids'


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

L.Rocco said:


> I was going to write that Cara had style, then the lyrics of "She's a lady" came to my mind! " She's got style, she got grace... she's a lady" it seems appropriate for your girl!
> I'll try to find a photo of Kid in a car



Hahahaha....One time....( I got the Porsche just two years ago by luck..it is a long story!) Cara was sitting in the passenger side of the Porsche with the window down and just in front of her....the coffee holder was still open holding my starbucks cup from the morning. We stopped at a light and she was looking straight ahead so it looked like the cup was within her grasp. A man rides up next to us laughing and says to Car " Now I know you like riding around in your cushy Porshce but you take your Coffee in there,too? " The man and I laughed for a good 20 secs because it did look like Car had her own Starbucks cup in a holder. 

Sabrina-Skye _ 7 DAYS
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever Heart-Golden


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Forgot picture and I can't edit it into the post next one


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll play. Here's Thor on the rear window of my 2013 Subaru Forester, aching to be released on the trail. Thor and I love our Subie, especially during the snowy New England winters.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

thorbreafortuna said:


> I'll play. Here's Thor on the rear window of my 2013 Subaru Forester, aching to be released on the trail. Thor and I love our Subie, especially during the snowy New England winters.
> View attachment 582874


Beautiful photo !


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My copilot... view from my seat right next to Jacks. 

About now - Jacks and Bertie take turns laying claim to the front seat. I believe in a perfect world in their brains - Jacks would be sitting in the passenger seat and Bertie would be sharing the driver's seat with me. In fact, when I run in to the store or leave them in the car while I set up at training locations or shows... I come back to see Bertie behind the steering wheel and Jacks right next to him.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona rides in a 2005 Ford ZXW 5spd wagon and has the whole back seat to herself. This is from one of our 1,000+ mile roundabout camping trips in northern New England. The enormous (and very stylish lol) cargo carrier was great for packing up wet fishing waders, tent, stove etc.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Co-pilot Tucker in my 1985 Dodge B250 and another pic showing our rig at the same rest stop.

It is a conversion van with full bed in back, dual batteries etc and of course shag carpeting . I still have it, barely over 100,000 miles on it. The 1988 pop up camper I restored is still practically like brand new.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My first heart and soul Golden girl in the Dodge Dart we went cross country with in the early '90s. She helped me put bucket seats in it out of a old Pontiac Grand Prix.

Bench seat for us for over 6,000 miles, nope  I restored that car, put "advanced" electronic ignition in it instead of points etc. Simple Slant Six motor never skipped a beat from sea level to 14,000'.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Cara on Nantucket waiting to go to the beach !










Cara-Mia 7/3 - 7/15 - My Forever Heart-Golden


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Coby, my co-pilot.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's Teal in my rental car on the day I picked her up from the breeder's. She was so tiny!!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

One of my favorite pics of Bryley! He looks so deep in thought...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures all, this is a fun thread.
Thanks for starting it Jud.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

First picture is Gambler in our Sequoia and second picture are Gambler and Gussee ready to go in our Nisson Truck.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

This was our gang earlier this year in my wife's Ford Escape....


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I was so disappointed in the picture of my first dog, Jake, in my 1966 Dodge Coronet. It didn't show much of the car and it's the only pic I have of him in the car. It was taken in 1982. I miss that dog so much.

I couldn't find a picture of my second golden, Leo and I know I have one of him in the Tahoe somewhere!! 

The next pic is Helo in the back of my Civic in 2013 with my son's girlfriend. Looks like I need to take more pics of my dogs in cars!!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Helo's Mom I absolutely love that first picture!


----------

